# 7 1/2 y/o Whistler and upcoming baby



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Heya folks,

I haven’t been on this in many years but have always been thriving with my Whistler!

That being said, our family is about to grow in a few months, and with baby coming I am reaching out for some tips/help.

First off, Whistler is an 8/10 in energy, still gets very much excited and bounces around the house alot when he gets out of crate, or when people arrive at the house. The barking warnings are quite there. Couch surfing is regular for him and I have not had him on an ecollar. Lunging at people/jumping with excitement is much better however he is better than he once was. He is crate trained although it’s not his favorite spot.

Any help/ideas on what to do or not to do would be appreciated from your experienced expertise. Whistler does go to doggy daycare 5 times a week during the work hours and I expect to crate him quite a bit so that kiddo will not be a bowling pin. That being said, perhaps some of you can help me out from that respect also!

Thanks for input,

Acadian Tornado

PS. Will try to post pictures but Tapatalk saying I’m not logged in... hum..


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Congratulations on your expanding family.

My daughter has twin almost 2 year old boys, and a 3 1/2 year old non Vizsla 80lb dog.
She taught him not to get on the sofa, or bed until invited. Also to wait until told Okay, before going through doorways. He wasn't much of a jumper, so that helped a lot. Instead of keeping him crated, she installed extra tall baby gates. Having him out, helped him to learn to respect the babies space. If he got a little wound up, she could always close the baby gate. The only other thing she did, was teach him not to get on her, but to lay next to her. That way he could still be apart of the baby's life, without trampling on them.
Zoomies are now, outdoor only. 

Not sure how much this helps you.
So far it has worked for her.


----------

